# Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern



## ricky-pol (20. August 2009)

*Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Hallo Leute!

Eine Frage an euch:

Wie kann ich bei einem Bild das Seitenverhältnis ändern und das Bild dann mit veränderter Höhe und Breite abspeichern?

Danke euch vielmals für eure Antworten!

lG


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Kommt drauf an was Du für ein Bildbearbeitungsprogranm verwendest.
Für solche Sachen nehm ich immer IrfanView. Dann einfach Bildgröße ändern -> Datei speichern (unter)... -> fertig.
Beim Ändern der Bildgröße musst Du natürlich die Option "Seitenverhältnis beibehalten" deaktivieren.
Das Bild ist dann aber auch entsprechend verzerrt.


----------



## ricky-pol (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Danke für deine Antwort. Diese Möglichkeit habe ich schon in Betracht gezogen, allerdings brauche ich das Bild unverzerrt mit genau umgekehrtem Seitenverhältnis...

Hat noch jemand eine Idee wie und mit welchem Programm ich diese Aufgabe bewerkstelligen kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Seitenverhältnis ändern ohne das Bild zu verzerren ist so nicht möglich.
Dann musst Du das Bild entweder beschneiden oder Informationen hinzufügen, z.B. einen Rand.


----------



## crackajack (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*



ricky-pol schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Diese Möglichkeit habe ich schon in Betracht gezogen, allerdings brauche ich das Bild unverzerrt mit genau umgekehrtem Seitenverhältnis...


   Bei Irfanview drückst du einmal "L" und speicherst dann ab.  

Ernsthaft. Anders wie Chemenu es sagt wird das nicht gehen.


----------



## ricky-pol (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Hm schade.. aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*



crackajack schrieb:


> Bei Irfanview drückst du einmal "L" und speicherst dann ab.


Warum komm ich nie auf so einfache Lösungen?  
Von der Ausrichtung war schließlich nirgends die Rede.


----------



## ricky-pol (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Hm... naja ich bräuchte ein Bild, das im Querformat ist in Hochformat.... hätte gedacht, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt zum Konvertieren...


----------



## Look (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

Es gibt durchaus Möglichkeiten das Seitenverhältnis zu ändern, ohne das die Verzerrung zu sehr auffällt (Stichwort Eierköpfe), da haben sich schon welche dran versucht und durchaus was brauchbares geschafft, ABER was Du willst, ist unmöglich, Du willst aus einem dicken Zwerg einen schlanken, hochgewachsenen Elf machen und das ohne Verzerrung - niemals.

Wen das Bild jedoch nur falsch liegt, kannst es ja um 90° drehen, das ist ohne weiteres möglich und kein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

*AW: Seitenverhältnis bei Bild ändern*

einfach nur umdrehen, weil es beim laden "auf der seite stehend" angezeigt wird, ist kein problem.

aber nur das seitenverhältnis ändern, ohne das bild zu zerren oder zu beschneiden oder ränder anzufügen, geht logischerweise nicht. das sollte an sich jeder grundschüler mit ein bisschen nachdenken merken...   


man kann - wenn der unterschied von breit eund höhe nicht soooo groß ist, das bild aber "intelligent" zerren, so dass es nicht so sehr auffällt, aber irgendwo hat es seine grenzen.


----------

